# Athens, Greece



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello from Athens, Greece!

I Athens, we are surrounded by three mountains and there are many trails to ride. If somebody is visiting for vacations, I can help, just ask. There are also shops that rent mountain bikes, so no need to fly over one.

Typical trails are green/blue but there are blacks also. I usually record them and post them in trailforks for reference.

Here is one from a few days ago: 




Mike


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

Serpico trail, a green dry trail in Parnitha Mountain!


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

Ridelog Lefkes to Molos in Paros island in Cyclades archipelago. We ride through the Byzantine trail dating back to 1000AD, still staying strong.


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

Dead Pigeon trail on Mount Parnitha.






COVID free mountains...


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

New video out, Byzantine trail second pass. No friends this time, just me, my bike, and the trail...


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning trail ride at Parnitha Mountain


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

Car wash trail in Parnitha


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

New video out, panoramic views with my new drone! Dig in!


----------



## mikesf (Jul 23, 2020)

Former summer palace ride, history of the place!


----------

